# Updated 10 gallon



## tp0214 (Feb 2, 2013)

Update on my betta aquarium I set up in May of this year. I had always planned on having a planted tank - but i think i went a little overboard. I just kept adding different plants to see what would take. So far I have an anubias plant, java ferns everywhere, java moss, water sprite, brazilian moneywort, and a bunch of aponogeton plants. Plants seem to be doing ok for now. oddly enough i struck out on anacharis - a whole bunch died within a week. anyways i also stocked the tank to include: 2 bettas (1 half moon male and 1 young veiltail female who ignore each other. I monitor their interactions very closely and so far so good). 6 neons. 2 otos. 4 ghost shrimp. everyone really loves the jungle in there.


----------



## tp0214 (Feb 2, 2013)

today


----------



## tp0214 (Feb 2, 2013)

another


----------



## tp0214 (Feb 2, 2013)

my little girl. has tons of personality. got her as a petco "betta baby". she is so cool to watch! she runs the show with the neons - esp when frozen bloodworms are involved.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

the male and female will eventually have problems.the more plants the better. right now your tank is moderately planted,if anything i would add more plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Your tanks is quite lovely but, like Sandybottom noted, moderately planted so you haven't gone overboard. 

+1 Sandybottom on your Bettas, too. Eventually there will be big, big problems. You shouldn't even keep a male and a female in a divided tank because of the phermones. I liken it to keeping a male dog 24/7 with a female in heat. The frustration level will be off the charts.

See, an excuse to get a second tank and even more plants. ;-)


----------



## tp0214 (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks for the input. good excuse for a new tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Addendum: I've never placed males and females in the same tank because everything I've read has said not to for the reasons listed.

Not all agree. Just wanted to let you know I wasn't speaking from experience but from reading.


----------



## tp0214 (Feb 2, 2013)

no prob. it's been several weeks and they barely acknowledge each other. i've been monitoring them quite closely and no tattered fins or missing scales or anything like that. their behavior and appetite haven't changed either. i'll prolly be working on another empty tank i have anyways so i'll prolly split them up. obviously against the rules to have a perfectly good tank sit empty.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i have seen tanks with a male female combo,however the tank was 150 gallon heavily planted tank.the fish would spawn every few weeks or so and the offspring were removed after a few months.various sizes of offspring could be seen throughout the tank.a certain amount of predation was apparent as the number of offspring was a low number.the male and female would stay to their own side of the tank unless spawning.the owner told me he had tried it before with different sets of fish to no avail.he finally found a pair that could coexist.he was doing this as an experiment for school.


----------



## tp0214 (Feb 2, 2013)

cool. like u mentioned prolly depends on the individual fish to an extent. ive got two other males who would probably tear my little girl to pieces in no time. both exhibit more of your typical male betta behavior. they of course have their own tanks with non-betta tankmates. for whatever reason my little halfmoon male is super mellow. never a big bubble nester or flarer - just loves cruising thru the plants and supervising the ghost shrimp. so it's been working out for now until i figure out how i want to arrange my last empty tank


----------

